# Authorize HBO GO on Roamio with DirecTV Now Credentials?



## Bill Anderson (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a subscription to HBO through DirecTV Now (DTVN) on my Apple TV and I am satisfied with the service. I also have a TiVo Roamio OTA box that I use as a DVR while watching networks, local programming, and other OTA shows, and it's working fine too. Unfortunately, I want more. Specifically, I want to watch HBO GO using the app provided on my TiVo Roamio device rather than Apple TV, because then I could watch HBO in another room using a TiVo Roamio "Mini" device.

When I try to activate HBO GO on the Roamio, I'm directed to enter a code at hbogo.com/activate, which I do. Then HBOGO asks me to select my HBO provider from a list which includes DTVN. (According to some threads I've Googled from as recently as 2017, DTVN wasn't included in the list, but it certainly is included now.) So I select DTVN. Then HBO tells me that my TV service provider (DTVN) doesn't support HBO GO on my device. HBO also tells me they're aware there have been problems with authorizing HBO GO using DTVN credentials, but that the issue "should now be resolved." But apparently it isn't.

It appears DTVN credentials can be used to authorize HBO GO on some devices, but not on a TiVo Roamio. Does anyone around here have any insight into this problem? Thanks.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

Try signing into HBOGO using only the first part of your Directv Now user name, meaning do not use the @email part of it. If it works I think you will be asked to create a new user name for the HBOGO app. There's a long reason but the quick answer is HBOGO is not set up to accept the number of characters required for Directv Now user name. (There's more to it but ....)


----------



## Bill Anderson (Dec 26, 2018)

tampa8 said:


> Try signing into HBOGO using only the first part of your Directv Now user name, meaning do not use the @email part of it. If it works I think you will be asked to create a new user name for the HBOGO app. There's a long reason but the quick answer is HBOGO is not set up to accept the number of characters required for Directv Now user name. (There's more to it but ....)


Thanks very much for your reply, but the process doesn't work this way. I choose APPS in Roamio, then select HBO GO. I'm then offered a choice of activating or browsing HBO GO, and I choose Activate. Then I'm given a code I must enter by using a web browser to get to hbogo.com/activate. I enter the code there, and I'm given a list of service providers. I scroll down the list and choose DirecTV Now and HBO tells me, "DEVICE NOT SUPPORTED. Sorry, your TV provider doesn't support HBO GO on this device." Then HBO gives me a link to their Help Center. I go to the Help Center and I read, "HBO GO SERVICE STATUS. We're aware some DirecTV Now users may be receiving an error when signing into HBO GO. We appreciate your patience as we work with our partners to resolve this issue as quickly as possible. Update: This issue should now be resolved . Please try these troubleshooting steps if issues persist. For additional assistance, please reach out for support.

So when I go to the troubleshooting steps I see:

1) Restart the HBO GO app. (Doesn't work)
2) Clear the device cache, if applicable. (It's not applicable to me.)
3) Turn your device off and then back on again. (Doesn't work)
4) Try signing in again. (There is no "signing in" as I can't get that far.)

IMPORTANT Make sure you enter your DirecTV Now email and password when signing in to HBO GO (which of course I've never had the opportunity to do). And then it gives links to how to reset DirecTV Now password, find AT&T Access ID, and how to contact DirecTV Now directly.

So maybe that's what I should do next -- Contact DirecTV Now directly. Because I'm never offered an opportunity to enter my DirecTV Now username and password -- the question of what they are never comes up. Once I tell HBO I want to use DirecTV Now credentials they tell me this won't work on my device. I've got to figure out whether it's a device problem (Roamio), an HBO problem or a DirecTV problem. Or some combination.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Bill Anderson (Dec 26, 2018)

For anybody who's following this, here's a transcript of my chat this evening with AT&T DirecTV Now support. It picks up just after I copied and pasted my first post from this thread into the chat window:

*Mark: *Please allow me 2 minutes to review it.

*Mark: *I have understand that. the device which you are using not supported the HBO GO APP.

*Mark: *I have checked with the programming team for you.

*Me: *The device I am using offers the HBO GO app as a standard app. I understand that it works with other providers.

*Mark: *Yes, I understand that.

*Mark: *Many of the customers reported this take this as feedback and forwarding it to the programming team.

*Mark: *I know how important is for you.

*Mark: *Please allow me a minute while I forward it to the team.

*Me: *OK, I'm happy to wait.

*Mark: *Thank you.

*Mark: *While, I'm working on it please click the arrow icon above.

*Me: *OK, we're in a new window.

*Mark: *Thank you.

*Mark: *Are you able to download the DIRECTv NOW APP on that device?

*Me: *Well, I don't know what you mean. The app is already on the device along with plenty of others. I think it was already there when I first bought the device (TiVo Roamio OTA). It's possible I suppose that I did download it onto the device as I download apps onto my Apple TV device, but I don't think that's how it worked with the Roamio.

*Mark: *I see that the device is not compatible for the APP that is the reason you are unable to stream the HBO.

*Me: *Wait...I didn't read carefully.

*Me: *You asked if I could download DirecTV Now onto the Roamio, and I believe the answer is NO.

*Mark: *Yes, thank you for understanding.

*Mark: *I have checked with the programming team the APP is not supported for the device so you are facing this issue.

*Me: *Which app are you talking about?

*Mark: *HBo GO APP and DIRECTV NOW APP.

*Mark: *As per customers request our programming team planning to add that device pretty soon.

*Me: *Any estimate of what "pretty soon" means? I've been doing some Googling and I see the problem has been around for quite a while.

*Mark: *I will make sure that it would be add by the January month.

*Me: *The difference now is that back in 2017 people were complaining DirecTV Now was not listed in the HBO list of service providers. But it definitely is listed now, so I am assuming HBO thinks DirecTV Now should authorize HBO GO. I'm thinking it's not a problem with HBO but a compatibility problem with the Roamio. Am I on the right track?

*Mark: *Yes, you are correct.

*Mark: *There is no issue with the HBO.

*Me: *I will remain hopeful throughout January that this issue will be resolved. Thanks. Hope I'm not back here in February!

*Mark: *I will make sure that it fixed by January month.

*Mark: *I would be glad to do. Is there anything else?

*Me: *That's all, Mark. Thanks and happy new year!

*Mark: *Thank you for choosing AT&T. We appreciate your business.

*Mark: *You too

So there we have it. All my problems will be solved "by the January month." Isn't that just great? (Is it bad of me to wonder if "Mark" isn't the name the guy's parents gave him....?) So let's see how this goes. I'll save the transcript so I can review it with "Mark" in February.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Bill Anderson said:


> I have a subscription to HBO through DirecTV Now (DTVN) on my Apple TV and I am satisfied with the service. I also have a TiVo Roamio OTA box that I use as a DVR while watching networks, local programming, and other OTA shows, and it's working fine too. Unfortunately, I want more. Specifically, I want to watch HBO GO using the app provided on my TiVo Roamio device rather than Apple TV, because then I could watch HBO in another room using a TiVo Roamio "Mini" device.
> 
> When I try to activate HBO GO on the Roamio, I'm directed to enter a code at hbogo.com/activate, which I do. Then HBOGO asks me to select my HBO provider from a list which includes DTVN. (According to some threads I've Googled from as recently as 2017, DTVN wasn't included in the list, but it certainly is included now.) So I select DTVN. Then HBO tells me that my TV service provider (DTVN) doesn't support HBO GO on my device. HBO also tells me they're aware there have been problems with authorizing HBO GO using DTVN credentials, but that the issue "should now be resolved." But apparently it isn't.
> 
> It appears DTVN credentials can be used to authorize HBO GO on some devices, but not on a TiVo Roamio. Does anyone around here have any insight into this problem? Thanks.


Have you tried your DTV Now credentials on another device with HBOGO to see if it works there, e.g. on the Apple TV? Maybe this issue is not limited to TiVo.


----------



## Bill Anderson (Dec 26, 2018)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Have you tried your DTV Now credentials on another device with HBOGO to see if it works there, e.g. on the Apple TV? Maybe this issue is not limited to TiVo.


DTVN credentials work just fine with Apple TV. I watch HBO GO there all the time. But I want to watch it via the Roamio also, so I can get it in another room.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Bill Anderson said:


> DTVN credentials work just fine with Apple TV. I watch HBO GO there all the time. But I want to watch it via the Roamio also, so I can get it in another room.


Ok, I could be wrong but my guess is there is a problem with the TiVo HBOGO app and it probably will never be fixed.

Best wishes,

TiVo Optimists Club.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Bill Anderson said:


> It appears DTVN credentials can be used to authorize HBO GO on some devices, but not on a TiVo Roamio. Does anyone around here have any insight into this problem? Thanks.


I can't speak to that specific combination, but it does seem that, with TV Anywhere apps in general -- you can be a subscriber, the app can be available for your device, your provider's credentials can be known to work with the app on other devices, and _still_ the provider won't authorize your device. I ran into this a few times with Comcast (Xfinity) and Apple TV, as well as TiVo.

AFAICT, it's not a technical limitation, nor a bug, but a misfeature -- the providers are given control over what types of devices they'll allow, and for whatever BS reasons, they don't allow some, that would otherwise work.

One partial solution might be for TiVo to provide the HBO Now app as well as HBO Go, so it could be authorized via direct subscription instead of TV Anywhere credentials. (AFAIK, the login method is the only difference between the two apps. Some services have single apps that support both.) Failing that, if you're an Amazon Prime member, you can add HBO via Channels, and it should work via the Prime app. Of course, neither of those would get you the DTVN discount on HBO ($5 vs. $15).


----------



## Bill Anderson (Dec 26, 2018)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Ok, I could be wrong but my guess is there is a problem with the TiVo HBOGO app and it probably will never be fixed.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> TiVo Optimists Club.


Thanks. I was hoping somebody would reply something like, "I use the TiVo HBO GO app with my xxxx provider's credentials and it works fine for me." But so far I've seen nothing like that, so maybe you're right ....


----------



## Bill Anderson (Dec 26, 2018)

wmcbrine said:


> I can't speak to that specific combination, but it does seem that, with TV Anywhere apps in general -- you can be a subscriber, the app can be available for your device, your provider's credentials can be known to work with the app on other devices, and _still_ the provider won't authorize your device. I ran into this a few times with Comcast (Xfinity) and Apple TV, as well as TiVo.
> 
> AFAICT, it's not a technical limitation, nor a bug, but a misfeature -- the providers are given control over what types of devices they'll allow, and for whatever BS reasons, they don't allow some, that would otherwise work.
> 
> One partial solution might be for TiVo to provide the HBO Now app as well as HBO Go, so it could be authorized via direct subscription instead of TV Anywhere credentials. (AFAIK, the login method is the only difference between the two apps. Some services have single apps that support both.) Failing that, if you're an Amazon Prime member, you can add HBO via Channels, and it should work via the Prime app. Of course, neither of those would get you the DTVN discount on HBO ($5 vs. $15).


Ah, you've pinpointed one reason I haven't switched (back) to Amazon Prime for HBO: price. The other is that when I was using Amazon Prime for HBO I was not happy with the quality. When watching live HBO (e.g. Bill Maher) the picture stuttered and I found it annoying. I get a great picture with DTVN.

But all this is moot now, as I've been assured in a DTVN chat that by the end of January I'll be using the HBO GO app on my Roamio with no problems at all. Well, that's what "Mark" said.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Bill Anderson said:


> Thanks. I was hoping somebody would reply something like, "I use the TiVo HBO GO app with my xxxx provider's credentials and it works fine for me." But so far I've seen nothing like that, so maybe you're right ....


@wmcbrine used a more precise term I think in his post, misfeature vs problem with app authorization. But either way it stinks for those of us that would have these subscriptions but are hamstrung on how to watch them.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Hasn’t worked in the 2 years I’ve had DTVN. Many of us reported this back in 2016. Isn’t going to work in January. Chat rep is obviously clueless. Use any other device besides TiVo for HBO and move on with your life.


----------



## Bill Anderson (Dec 26, 2018)

mdavej said:


> Hasn't worked in the 2 years I've had DTVN. Many of us reported this back in 2016. Isn't going to work in January. Chat rep is obviously clueless. Use any other device besides TiVo for HBO and move on with your life.


What's this you say? A DTVN chat rep is clueless? I prefer to think promising something he can't deliver is his time honored tried and true method of ending a discussion he can't win. Anyway, the squeaky wheel and all that... While I realize others have traveled this road before, I'm not ready to give up quite yet. At least DTVN is listed as an option by HBO GO where it wasn't when you were working on this in 2016. So maybe that's progress....


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

More power to you. But DTVN has been a login option for as long as I can remember. I only wish I knew which of the 3 parties involved to contact. At the time, I reported it to all 3 and nothing changed.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Bill Anderson said:


> What's this you say? A DTVN chat rep is clueless? I prefer to think promising something he can't deliver is his time honored tried and true method of ending a discussion he can't win. Anyway, the squeaky wheel and all that... While I realize others have traveled this road before, I'm not ready to give up quite yet. At least DTVN is listed as an option by HBO GO where it wasn't when you were working on this in 2016. So maybe that's progress....


But don't you need the HBOGO app on TiVo to be fixed/updated for this to work? TiVo apps are not updated with any frequency.


----------



## Bill Anderson (Dec 26, 2018)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> But don't you need the HBOGO app on TiVo to be fixed/updated for this to work? TiVo apps are not updated with any frequency.


You raise a good question -- does the problem lie with TiVo and not DIRECTV NOW? So I did a little experimenting just to see whether ANY service provider could be used to authorize HBO GO on the TiVo Roamio and it appears some will work and some won't. Since it's HBO that tells me DIRECTV NOW isn't supported on my device, I thought I'd see what it says if I tell it I have an XFINITY account. Guess what? XFINITY isn't supported. Nor is DIRECTV, or some others I tried. But T-Mobile apparently works, and RCN, and Cox and probably more. When I told HBO GO I had one of those service providers it happily gave me the service provider's login screen that asked for my userid and password, leading me to believe that if I had an account with one of them I could get HBO GO on the TiVo.

So now I'm wondering if anybody out there is watching HBO GO via a TiVo? If so, then it's true that the TiVo HBO GO app works with some service providers but not others (as I'm becoming confident it does), and I'm wondering who's holding things up? Are the big service providers like Xfinity and DirecTV not allowing their credentials to be used through the TiVo box? Is the TiVo App somehow incompatible with HBO GO? Or is HBO GO listing all the service providers as options but refusing to recognize some of them?

My guess is that the least likely is a problem with the TiVo HBO GO app, as it gives every indication it would work if only I had an account with T-Mobile or whatever. I'd like to know if anybody is using the TiVo HBO GO app successfully, and if so, with which service provider. I hate to start a new thread, but I'm thinking few people will read this far into this thread to see the question. I'll keep the question simple and see what happens.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Bill Anderson said:


> You raise a good question -- does the problem lie with TiVo and not DIRECTV NOW? So I did a little experimenting just to see whether ANY service provider could be used to authorize HBO GO on the TiVo Roamio and it appears some will work and some won't. Since it's HBO that tells me DIRECTV NOW isn't supported on my device, I thought I'd see what it says if I tell it I have an XFINITY account. Guess what? XFINITY isn't supported. Nor is DIRECTV, or some others I tried. But T-Mobile apparently works, and RCN, and Cox and probably more. When I told HBO GO I had one of those service providers it happily gave me the service provider's login screen that asked for my userid and password, leading me to believe that if I had an account with one of them I could get HBO GO on the TiVo.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if anybody out there is watching HBO GO via a TiVo? If so, then it's true that the TiVo HBO GO app works with some service providers but not others (as I'm becoming confident it does), and I'm wondering who's holding things up? Are the big service providers like Xfinity and DirecTV not allowing their credentials to be used through the TiVo box? Is the TiVo App somehow incompatible with HBO GO? Or is HBO GO listing all the service providers as options but refusing to recognize some of them?
> 
> My guess is that the least likely is a problem with the TiVo HBO GO app, as it gives every indication it would work if only I had an account with T-Mobile or whatever. I'd like to know if anybody is using the TiVo HBO GO app successfully, and if so, with which service provider. I hate to start a new thread, but I'm thinking few people will read this far into this thread to see the question. I'll keep the question simple and see what happens.


If you search around here on HBOGO and Xfinity


Bill Anderson said:


> You raise a good question -- does the problem lie with TiVo and not DIRECTV NOW? So I did a little experimenting just to see whether ANY service provider could be used to authorize HBO GO on the TiVo Roamio and it appears some will work and some won't. Since it's HBO that tells me DIRECTV NOW isn't supported on my device, I thought I'd see what it says if I tell it I have an XFINITY account. Guess what? XFINITY isn't supported. Nor is DIRECTV, or some others I tried. But T-Mobile apparently works, and RCN, and Cox and probably more. When I told HBO GO I had one of those service providers it happily gave me the service provider's login screen that asked for my userid and password, leading me to believe that if I had an account with one of them I could get HBO GO on the TiVo.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if anybody out there is watching HBO GO via a TiVo? If so, then it's true that the TiVo HBO GO app works with some service providers but not others (as I'm becoming confident it does), and I'm wondering who's holding things up? Are the big service providers like Xfinity and DirecTV not allowing their credentials to be used through the TiVo box? Is the TiVo App somehow incompatible with HBO GO? Or is HBO GO listing all the service providers as options but refusing to recognize some of them?
> 
> My guess is that the least likely is a problem with the TiVo HBO GO app, as it gives every indication it would work if only I had an account with T-Mobile or whatever. I'd like to know if anybody is using the TiVo HBO GO app successfully, and if so, with which service provider. I hate to start a new thread, but I'm thinking few people will read this far into this thread to see the question. I'll keep the question simple and see what happens.


If you search here you can find threads about HBOGO activation and grumbling about Xfinity refusing to activate it (but it's a sort of mute point as you can use XoD to watch HBO).


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Good detective work. FWIW, when I had HBO through Charter/Spectrum, HBO GO worked fine on TiVo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bill Anderson said:


> My guess is that the least likely is a problem with the TiVo HBO GO app, as it gives every indication it would work if only I had an account with T-Mobile or whatever. I'd like to know if anybody is using the TiVo HBO GO app successfully, and if so, with which service provider. I hate to start a new thread, but I'm thinking few people will read this far into this thread to see the question. I'll keep the question simple and see what happens.


Already answered in your other thread, but as evidenced by the experience with Comcast and HBO Go, this is being blocked by the provider not accepting account authentication/authorization from HBO Go.

Scott


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

Bill Anderson said:


> Specifically, I want to watch HBO GO using the app provided on my TiVo Roamio device rather than Apple TV, because then I could watch HBO in another room using a TiVo Roamio "Mini" device...


 I'm pretty sure that you've got to activate the mini itself to watch the HBO GO in the other room. Any devices that streams has to have the app on that device. Any content that you record can be steamed within that network. I think all mini's have an HBO GO app. Which mini do you own A92 - A93 - A95?

Also, TiVo is apparently working on an app that'll allow you to stream your content to Apple & Android devices. Hoping for Roku too. Supposed to be released soon, but they said that a year ago.

I don't have Direct Tv, but my mom does. I tried using her credentials and it failed. Using Verizon FIOS works. I think that was on a Premiere over a year ago.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Bill Anderson said:


> So now I'm wondering if anybody out there is watching HBO GO via a TiVo?


FWIW, I'm a Cablevision (Altice) customer in NY, and the HBO GO app works as expected on my Bolt and minis.

I forgot if I originally entered my Cablevision UID and Password via the TiVo UI, or if I was given an on-screen code I had to enter at hbogo.com/activate, or whatever the correct URL is.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Still doesn't work. I just cancelled my cable provided (Optimum) HBO subscription as I have the free HBO from AT&T. So next time I opened the HBO Go app, it auto signed me out (since my optimum credentials were no longer valid naturally). 

I still get "device not supported" once I try signing in on my computer to hbogo.com/activate and use my dtvnow credentials. Apple TV, iPhone etc work just fine.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

blacknoi said:


> Still doesn't work. I just cancelled my cable provided (Optimum) HBO subscription as I have the free HBO from AT&T. So next time I opened the HBO Go app, it auto signed me out (since my optimum credentials were no longer valid naturally).
> 
> I still get "device not supported" once I try signing in on my computer to hbogo.com/activate and use my dtvnow credentials. Apple TV, iPhone etc work just fine.
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Yeah ...

Same here when trying to activate the HBOgo app on my Roamio OTA with login credentials of a regular DIRECTV satellite account.

"Device not supported" 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a valid HBONow log in which works on my Samsung smart TV but my Roamio Plus says " incorrect user I'd/pw." It is possible I used HBONow with different log in at one time but I just checked my tv and my info is good. I don't know...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

There is no HBO Now app on Tivo, only HBO GO. They are completely different services with different logins. Having one does not give you the other. You’ll have to use anything except TiVo to watch HBO Now.


----------



## Adam C. (Jul 24, 2017)

The HBO GO app does not work on Tivo with Comcast/Xfinity either. My assumption is that the cable provider controls which devices the app will work on. It doesn't work on my Sony Android TV either, but it works fine on my Fire Stick.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

You can only authorize HBOGo with DirecTV Now credentials on devices that support DirecTV Now. Since DirecTV Now doesn't run on TiVos, you can't activate any app on the TiVo that depends on your DirecTV Now account. The same goes for SlingTV, HuluTV, etc.

This is a business decision by AT&T - they have to pay HBO for every user that logs into HBOGo, so they only do so for devices where their service is offered.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Diana Collins said:


> You can only authorize HBOGo with DirecTV Now credentials on devices that support DirecTV Now. Since DirecTV Now doesn't run on TiVos, you can't activate any app on the TiVo that depends on your DirecTV Now account. The same goes for SlingTV, HuluTV, etc.
> 
> This is a business decision by AT&T - they have to pay HBO for every user that logs into HBOGo, so they only do so for devices where their service is offered.


So I assume the same applies to subs. with regular DIRECTV satellite?

Unless the DIRECTV app is included on the TiVo, then HBOgo won't be supported with DIRECTV satellite login credentials either?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Satellite is a different set of rules, but could have the same effect. When I was a DirecTV sub we were able to authenticate with HBO Go but not the FOX OTT apps. Depends on the terms of the agreements and company policy.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Diana Collins said:


> Satellite is a different set of rules, but could have the same effect. When I was a DirecTV sub we were able to authenticate with HBO Go but not the FOX OTT apps. Depends on the terms of the agreements and company policy.


So whatever the issue is with the satellite providers and TiVo.

Look for the same thing to happen when Epix launches on DIRECTV on 5/19?

For the Epix app on TiVo, ... Another "Device not supported" for DIRECTV login credentials?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## CopRock (Jul 13, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> But don't you need the HBOGO app on TiVo to be fixed/updated for this to work? TiVo apps are not updated with any frequency.


...and we are talking about an OTA device that should have HBOnow as well for those who have no type cable subscription at all. Other apps [from Starz/Showtime to basic TBS/TNT] that are on basic streamers don't exist on Tivo's. Pimp Hand is so weak when it comes to apps and Tivo... wonder why?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

Diana Collins said:


> You can only authorize HBOGo with DirecTV Now credentials on devices that support DirecTV Now. Since DirecTV Now doesn't run on TiVos, you can't activate any app on the TiVo that depends on your DirecTV Now account. The same goes for SlingTV, HuluTV, etc.
> 
> This is a business decision by AT&T - they have to pay HBO for every user that logs into HBOGo, so they only do so for devices where their service is offered.


But AT&T owns HBO so I wouldn't think that would be an issue.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The DirecTV/Uverse division still has a contract with the HBO division so unless that is revised, nothing changed by virtue of common ownership. Every division runs their own P&L.


----------

